# Machete!



## orb451 (May 6, 2010)

You guys seen this trailer?




Looks like it's going to be fucking awesome! I like the uber-heavy handed political satire too. As for Danny Trejo, despite being the ugliest motherfucker I think I've ever seen, should be *perfect* in this!

"...but they soon realized, they just fucked with the WRONG MEXICAN!!!"


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 6, 2010)

my best friend is a machete-addict...never seen it but according to his un-biased review it is awesome!!!


----------



## orb451 (May 6, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> my best friend is a machete-addict...never seen it but according to his un-biased review it is awesome!!!




Really? My understanding was that this is a trailer for something coming out this September. Was there a series before it???? If so, please share!!!


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 6, 2010)

i'll ask him cause i am pretty sure he sent me 2 or 3 videos about machete some months ago...


----------



## renzoip (May 6, 2010)

I'm definitely looking forward to seeing this!!


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 6, 2010)

Me too! I first saw Danny in Desperado, and I thought his character was badass! I can't wait for this movie.


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 6, 2010)

Guess none of you have seen the Grindhouse flicks (Tarantino / Rodriguez).

That was a fake preview they made, to help set the 'grindhouse' feel of Death Proof and Planet Terror.

They recently said they were actually going to make it, but still, that 'preview' has been around for a couple years now, lol.





And yes, thats Cheech...as a priest...with a shotgun...


----------



## op1e (May 6, 2010)

It was said on Ron and Fez today that this IS being made.


----------



## Demiurge (May 6, 2010)

I believe that this is the trailer for the theatrical release. They have Robert DeNiro as the politician that "Machete" is paid to apparently knock-off. There's Michelle Rodriguez, Jessica Alba... and even Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## xiphoscesar (May 6, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> Guess none of you have seen the Grindhouse flicks (Tarantino / Rodriguez).
> 
> That was a fake preview they made, to help set the 'grindhouse' feel of Death Proof and Planet Terror.
> 
> ...



this
this video has been posted for quite some time already
but their currently filming it in austin,tx and should be out sept 3 of this year

EDIT: found some videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sc3ck6-JWC8http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiFS_pqHcU4&feature=related

YouTube - Machete

YouTube - Robert Rodriguez films a scene for Machete


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 6, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> *They recently said they were actually going to make it*



Yea, I said they were making it. Not sure if a couple of ya'll misread my post as it was a complete joke, and they would never make it.

Although, thats what Quentin said right after the grindhouse movies came out. He changed his mind after the MASSIVE internet response.


----------



## slapnutz (May 6, 2010)

Demiurge said:


> There's Michelle Rodriguez, Jessica Alba... and even Lindsay Lohan.



..and STEVEN SEGAL bitches!!!


----------



## gunshow86de (May 7, 2010)

slapnutz said:


> ..and STEVEN SEGAL bitches!!!


----------



## ittoa666 (May 8, 2010)

They need this, if not just because rob zombies wife is sexy.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 8, 2010)

Vid won't post. One more time.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ShadyDavey (May 8, 2010)

NSFW!


----------



## Demiurge (May 8, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> NSFW!


----------

